# Gargraves Track



## dslinick (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone had experience with Gargraves track?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a friend who regretted buying very much of it. I think he said it was an indoor track.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think GarGraves track would fare well outdoors. The rail is bent from a thin (stainless steel?) metal sheet. There is an inverted "V" under the foot of the rail that fits into a groove on the wood ties. The ties themselves are blackened, but do not appear treated to resist moisture and rot. The groove cut into the ties (twice or three times, if there is a third rail) also makes them pretty flimsy to any downward pressure. Also, the rails would not retain their shape if something or someone stepped on them.

GarGraves is excellent track for indoor use, but would only fare marginally better than Bachmann train set track in the Great Outdoors.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll echo what has been said above. Not good for outside at all. Inside, it's okay, but even then, it's very flimsy so you're going to need to put it on a very firm base. I have a buddy out here who just ripped all of his out and replaced it with code 250 aluminum. 

Later,

K


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Gargraves use Basswood ties, which are used both for their O gauge and Large Scale, so they are too short for LS...and they rot out within a year out-of-doors. Indoors, they could be OK, but do not match up with any other track. I think they tried producing their track with plastic ties, but it seems that was short lived, and now only Basswood. Yes, I did try their track....but NEVER AGAIN.
It is too bad, because they are an old company, in Model Railroading history. YES, I tried every type of preservative on them, but with no success.
Fred Mills


----------

